

Ask HN: I'm considering selling my mobile app. from my site, any toughts? - Concours

I'm considering selling my mobile applications from my site as alternative, for users without credit cards, any toughts? I also have some concerns about Piracy, care to share your experince with piracy, how to do you deal with it?
======
mike-cardwell
If it is good it will be pirated regardless of how you sell it. Anyone with a
jailbroken Android phone can access and distribute the unprotected package
after downloading it from the Android Marketplace.

Lots of people still pay for software though. It's more convenient.

Might be a good idea to offer a free crippled version through the Android
market place if possible and then advertise your paid version from that one.

~~~
Concours
Thanks, that's a great idea, I will use this approach for my next app.

------
cgherb911
if you have created something that people will go out of their way to pirate,
congratulations. Piracy should be the least of your concerns. Focus on getting
as many users as possible.

